# Browning Safari



## jaz5833

Hello all. I have been making the rounds as "The new guy" on all the bow forums I can find. So, you might have seen me in some of those other places if you move around.

I started researching a Browning Safari that my father presented to me as a young boy around 15, I am now 49 and have recently taken a new interest in my old bow. 

I used the Safari for a while and never really took to it or got very proficient with it before purchasing one of those new fangled compounds from PSE. The Browning ended up in the closet.

The Browning sat unused for a number of years while I did an enlistment in the Navy and got married. The PSE compound got sold to make way for cribs and car seats. 

On a trip back home to Virginia from San Diego, my new home after the Navy, I saw the old Browning in the corner of my parents living room and decided to carry it back to California. It then resided in the attic of my house for the next 25 years. 

I pulled it out of the attic after a friend asked me to help him purchase his first bow having heard me tell stories about bow hunting back in Virginia. He also asked me to show him the ropes at Turkey hunting. So, I figured I needed to have something in hand and didn't really want to buy something new. 

Upon retrieval from the attic it had a twisted limb and after some research on how to fix it the limbs are now straight. I purchased some new arrows and a field point target and began to practice, not expecting too much. 

Then it happened. The old Browning seemed familiar like and old friend and I found myself appreciating it as I never did as a kid. 

So, off to the bow shop I went for a new string and after some tuning advice from the bow shop guys I am now fairly proficient with my new old friend. 

Here she is - only #40 and 54" but she shoots hard and is more accurate than me at the moment. 




























I'm hoping to expand my knowledge interacting here with you guys and I hope you enjoyed my story.


----------



## Tim Roberts

jaz5833.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt




----------

